# Do you believe Unicorns once Lived?



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Unicorns are elemantals (along with the fae, merfolk etc.)
The horn of a unicorn is said to have magickal qualities eg: to purifie bodies of water. When humans discovered this quality, it was kept secret by the druids and priestesses in order to protect the unicorn from those who would seek to use its power currishly. But the secret was eventually discovered, hunters were sent to find and kill the unicorns so their horns could be used and those who obtained it to used it to then ensure their own food and drink was pure and that any poisons were neutralized.
The unicorns horn is called the alicorn and on many prescriptions and lists of apothecary ingredients the alicon appeared until the mid 17th century when the unicorn was an endangered magickal creature. 
Unicorns are shy, rare and wild in nature, and because of this they fled deeper and deeper into the forest, until such time when maidens were used as bait for unicorns (because they are pure in intent, loving, innocent, wild and free, they attract unicorns) and they were able to be hunted again.
There is more evidence of unicorns in Lucy Cavenish's book White Magic.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Okay, not to sound naive, or offend anyone (heavens no), is there actually any REAL scientific evidence that indicates that unicorns actually lived?

Or is it something like Noah's ark and Santa Clause, that because it's in a book, and because it could be folk lure, we have to believe with our hearts?


----------



## Johnswife (Sep 20, 2008)

My opinion? It's possible that some genetic anomoloy occured at some point that caused a horse to have a bump in it's forehead that perhaps someone caught a quick sight of and thought looked like a horn. Or maybe a goat or something grew a single horn in the center of it's head as opposed to one on each side. Strange things happen with genetics.

Do I believe some magical creature every walked the planet with special powers in a single horn in the center of it's head? Uh, no.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I do not believe unicorns exist or have existed  'Alicorn' is actually narwhal tooth. Notes in old alchemical or apothecary books mean nothing; they also used to call for the philsopher's stone.

Also, I am a maiden, but I am not pure in heart and innocent in intent. xD


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

What makes one a maiden?


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm sorry but I don't believe in unicorns.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

me neither - - although love the poem by shel silverstein!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You guys are such grown ups!!!!

I believe in romance and happy endings...and fairy tales and unicorns and dragons and and and...


actually I wonder alot about fairy tales... I mean, where did they come from? Dragons, Unicorns... did one person make them up and a bunch more copycat the idea? I love to dream... I'm a dreamer....


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

What would all of the no votes say

If I said unicorns are mentioned in the Bible?
they are present in alot of the old religious
painting .

part of the story says, innocent maiden were taken
into the forest and told to sit still, the unicorn would 
come to the maiden and lay its head in her lap and 
relax and fall asleep, that is when the hunters would 
capture it.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

It all stems from the assumption that young girls would never have had sex, but basically a maiden is an unmarried young woman who is a virgin.

Unicorns being present in the Bible means nothing to me. I do not hold it to be a reliable historical source.

Mythical creatures such as unicorns and dragons often have common origins, not in 'someone made them up' but in cultural ideas that give rise to a similar kind of creature.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Alright, I know it's nothing now, but lets discuss the Bible carefully, as such touchy subjects as gun control (as we all just recently learned), religion, politics, and yes even the bible are deemed as controversial, and could potentially drive a wedge between our family here at HF.

Just sayin.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I believe that everyone here can discuss this topic without reverting into thugs and beating up each other over unicorns.

I like to believe that they did exist...Heck...I wish they still did! Maybe they do. * I dunno * It would be SO cool if they did.

There are tons of extinct animals. I secretly hope that they are not all gone either.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I always wanted a baby diplodocus as a child.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry I brought up such a touchy subject that seems to upset 
anyone. 

Mods can lock this or delete what ever you want to do.
but if you don't believe ....well you are not a child inside no more.
and that is sad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD90xcg6UaA


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I like to think that there were.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i believe in them 100% 
i dont believe they had the body of a horse though i think mabybe some did but the original unicorn or...o i cant remember what they were called lol brain fart...anyway um the original one looked....kind of like a white deer with a lion tail and donkey ears and a horn on its head lol that puts a weird image in your head but i think that describes them better ill see if i can find a good picture lol


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

here is the only one i could find lol like this i think they look sort of...funny, 
but then you look at it for a minute and its totally different,
i think they look wiser and more mysterious, 
even cute lol big ears lol


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Is it really that far of a stretch? Its not like horny growths are uncommon in animals. They have them in deer, goats, rhinos, narwhales - why not a horse-like creature? I don't believe in magical powers, but a potential animal like that? sure.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

C'mon peeps! Haven't you seen "Legend" with Tom Cruise when he was, like, younger than "Risky Business"???????

Oh, and Willy used to be a unicorn, and his previous owner was a mermaid. They lived 20,000 leagues under the sea.


----------



## Nomi (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, it depends what you mean when you say 'unicorn'.

Horses with a horn? No. Super magical animals? No. A hoofed animal with what looks like a single horn? Sure. 

That said, animals that do have horns, goats, cows, possibly antelopes, can have a rare deformity in which the two horn 'buds' are too close together and form a 'single' horn. There is at least one documented case of a goat with such a condition. And with a simple surgical procedure a cow or goat had it's horn buds placed close together when it was young and indeed grew a 'single' horn. In fact, this happened quite a few times, with artificial goat 'unicorns' appearing in a london zoo in the early 1900's and the artificial goat 'unicorn' lancelot in the 1880's (who's looks, besides the horn, was achieved through clipping his hair and other procedures).

There would be possible evolutionary benefits to a single forward/upward facing horn as opposed to two backward/curled/ect horns, it just hasn't occurred yet, or two horns are indeed the better option in surviving and getting mates. Though any single horned animal would be more aggressive, think of rhinos. In real life, a forward facing horn wouldn't be there to just look pretty to humans, it would be there the spear predators, and to compete against other 'unicorns' to gain mates. 

Also, it would be quite possible to create a unicorn through genetic modification in the near future.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

mrs1885 said:


> My opinion? It's possible that some genetic anomoloy occured at some point that caused a horse to have a bump in it's forehead that perhaps someone caught a quick sight of and thought looked like a horn. Or maybe a goat or something grew a single horn in the center of it's head as opposed to one on each side. Strange things happen with genetics.


i agree with this ^ ^ 

i very highly doubt that there was a horse with a magic horn grown on it head that has ever walked the face of the earth. it would have been cool though..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...it sure is fun to think they existed though... just like that movie spiderwick... that world that no one knows is right outside? And little fairies and what not? It's definitely fun to dream... that's why people love disney so much... it's the one time they can let their imaginations fly w/out being afraid people will think they are crazy! LOL... 

*sigh*.....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I believe that everyone here can discuss this topic without reverting into thugs and *beating up each other over unicorns.*


Hahahaha!!! Too funny!! I'm sorry, but the way you worded this Dumas... too true!!



I would love to think that such a creature actually existed, but all modern logic tells me no.


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> You guys are such grown ups!!!!
> 
> I believe in romance and happy endings...and fairy tales and unicorns and dragons and and and...
> 
> ...


Me to, like, if we know them, where did they come from? Anyway I love unicorns, the ones with a spiralled horn, beards, cloven hooves, lion tails,ect... But the plain horse with the horn seems odd. Same witht the magical powers.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I don't believe they are real at all. Like someone said before, perhaps someone saw a being from afar and throught it was a horned horse. I don't believe in magic or evolution either. AND THEY ARE NOT MENTIONED IN THE BIBLE. Plus, there is know skeletal proof or even fossil evidence.

To me, it's like the Loch Ness Monster and Cyclops and all those other things. Man has a wonderful imagination, and also stories get distorted over time and tellings


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

RegalCharm said:


> What would all of the no votes say
> 
> If I said unicorns are mentioned in the Bible?
> they are present in alot of the old religious
> ...


I'm not christian and I don't believe the least in the bible 

But I do think that something like the unicorn; horse-like, lion tail, deer back, one horn; or similiar) could very well excist in some shape. 4 rather large, new mammals were found in the rain forest just 10-15 years ago, what say there can't be some kind of unicorn as well?

And one kind of unicorn does excist and is photographed; a white goat with one single horn on his forhead. He's manipulated by some procedure at birth/young age, but he's a unicrn (''one-horn'')


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> Well I don't believe they are real at all. Like someone said before, perhaps someone saw a being from afar and throught it was a horned horse. I don't believe in magic or evolution either. AND THEY ARE NOT MENTIONED IN THE BIBLE. Plus, there is know skeletal proof or even fossil evidence.
> 
> To me, it's like the Loch Ness Monster and Cyclops and all those other things. Man has a wonderful imagination, and also stories get distorted over time and tellings


 

*Numbers 23:22*
God brought them out of Egypt; he hath as it were the strength of an *unicorn*.
Numbers 23:21-23 (in Context) Numbers 23 (Whole Chapter) 
*Numbers 24:8*
God brought him forth out of Egypt; he hath as it were the strength of an *unicorn*: he shall eat up the nations his enemies, and shall break their bones, and pierce them through with his arrows.
Numbers 24:7-9 (in Context) Numbers 24 (Whole Chapter) 
*Deuteronomy 33:17*
His glory is like the firstling of his bullock, and his horns are like the horns of *unicorn*s: with them he shall push the people together to the ends of the earth: and they are the ten thousands of Ephraim, and they are the thousands of Manasseh.
Deuteronomy 33:16-18 (in Context) Deuteronomy 33 (Whole Chapter) 
*Job 39:9*
Will the *unicorn* be willing to serve thee, or abide by thy crib?
Job 39:8-10 (in Context) Job 39 (Whole Chapter) 
*Job 39:10*
Canst thou bind the *unicorn* with his band in the furrow? or will he harrow the valleys after thee?
Job 39:9-11 (in Context) Job 39 (Whole Chapter) 
*Psalm 22:21*
Save me from the lion's mouth: for thou hast heard me from the horns of the *unicorn*s.
Psalm 22:20-22 (in Context) Psalm 22 (Whole Chapter) 
*Psalm 29:6*
He maketh them also to skip like a calf; Lebanon and Sirion like a young *unicorn*.
Psalm 29:5-7 (in Context) Psalm 29 (Whole Chapter) 
*Psalm 92:10*
But my horn shalt thou exalt like the horn of an *unicorn*: I shall be anointed with fresh oil.
Psalm 92:9-11 (in Context) Psalm 92 (Whole Chapter) 
*Isaiah 34:7*
And the *unicorn*s shall come down with them, and the bullocks with the bulls; and their land shall be soaked with blood, and their dust made fat with fatness.
Isaiah 34:6-8 (in Context) Isaiah 34 (Whole Chapter)


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Perhaps it's not a good idea to try and use the Bible as proof for the unicorn's existence. This topic will only degrade into trouble as people swiftly point out that for many, the Bible is not a reliable historical/zoological source.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

I KNOW unicorns exist because I own one :lol:

I don't like to think about things like this too much because it makes my head hurt, like all the possibilities. It would have been awesome if they did exist though.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, me too!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> AND THEY ARE NOT MENTIONED IN THE BIBLE





claireauriga said:


> Perhaps it's not a good idea to try and use the Bible as proof for the unicorn's existence. This topic will only degrade into trouble as people swiftly point out that for many, the Bible is not a reliable historical/zoological source.


Number 1 I posted the Bible references to show that unicorns are mentioned in the Bible ,

and 2, claire it was not the existence of the unicorn that being replied to , just girl on a black pony needs to check her information before yelling what I said on previous post is wrong. 

you young in's should read more and broaden your knowledge base
before replying to stuff you do not have sufficient knowledge about

and you not believing in the Bible or any references to it and trying to degrade or put down someone who does and uses what is written in it is how arguments start.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I beg your pardon, RegalCharm, but I have not tried to put down those who do believe the Bible is a reliable historical source. I have mentioned near the start of this thread that I personally do not believe it is, and I have suggested more recently to those of us involved in this thread that if we get too caught up in the contentious issue of Biblical accuracy, we may run into problems. I merely shared the idea that we could all tread carefully to avoid unhappiness.

As I do not wish to cause problems, I'm going to follow my own advice and not talk about Biblical references to unicorns anymore 

When the iguanadon was discovered, it was put together incorrectly many times before they figured our what scientists now think is the correct anatomy. The thumb claws have moved all over its head, from its nose (like a rhino) to its forehead (like a unicorn), and even down its tail, until someone finally decided they should go on its hands.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Mystical really Mystical! 

Regards


----------

